# Odd Looking Trout



## Shadow11 (Mar 3, 2017)

I caught this rainbow male about a month ago, along with a female about the same size, one morning. I've caught somewhere between 40-50 rainbows, anywhere from 2-6 lbs, in this same area over the last couple of months, but this one stood out from the rest of them.

 Most of what I have been catching have been females, and were slap full of eggs. A lot of them here lately have already laid all of their eggs. I know most of these trout are old breeders that the fly fishing places have stocked recently.

 Anyway, this is not the only male that I have caught this year, but it is definately different. It's not just the color or hook jaw that's weird, but also the growth on the end of it's bottom lip. I'm not a scientist. I just catch em and eat em. 

My question is... Is this a special breed like a golden rainbow or something, or was there something wrong with it?



















This is the normal looking female that i caught the same day...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 3, 2017)

Just a kype. Normal. Big males develop those, especially during spawning season.


----------



## Coenen (Mar 3, 2017)

Could be scar tissue from this fish being caught and released before. I've seen the yellow color before too. On the Hooch, at least, stockers that hold over for a while turn that sort of milky yellow. I'd guess it's related to their diet. Eating a real diet of natural food gets them looking and tasting different from their days of munching on Purina Trout Chow.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

Heck no, not odd! Good looking fish!

Would have looked better swimming away...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 3, 2017)

Nothing wrong with that fish. Normal male hook jaw.


----------



## Shadow11 (Mar 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck no, not odd! Good looking fish!
> 
> Would have looked better swimming away...



Lol. Thanks. 

Don't worry, Ive let plenty get off that you can hug and kiss on!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

Shadow11 said:


> Lol. Thanks.
> 
> Don't worry, Ive let plenty get off that you can hug and kiss on!





And I have no problem kissing a BIG trout! I just like to date them, give them some sugar and not take them back to my place..


----------



## Shadow11 (Mar 3, 2017)

No problem. I've always wondered who puts these kinds of pictures of themselves on the internet. Now I know. Good luck to ya!







BrowningSlayer#367


----------



## Shadow11 (Mar 3, 2017)

I also smoked your cousin a few nights ago. She was delicious. I called her Brownie... before and after...lol...


----------



## thomas gose (Mar 3, 2017)

If you tell me where you are fishing I'll have my team do a little research


----------



## Browniez (Mar 3, 2017)

Those look suspiciously like Dukes Creek fish.

I'd be interested to know what watershed those came from. Not even that many big fish wash down to the public section of the Soque. Not any other places that aren't private that carry that many rainbows that way.

Toccoa perhaps, but not likely.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 3, 2017)

Thems some NICE FISH!!


----------



## Shadow11 (Mar 3, 2017)

Browniez said:


> Those look suspiciously like Dukes Creek fish.
> 
> I'd be interested to know what watershed those came from. Not even that many big fish wash down to the public section of the Soque. Not any other places that aren't private that carry that many rainbows that way.
> 
> Toccoa perhaps, but not likely.



Good try! These are all from public water, 8 per day limit, with no hook or bait restrictions.

 I caught these Monday. They arent giants, but not bad either. The biggest on the left side was a little over 5 lbs.


----------



## Browniez (Mar 3, 2017)

Shadow11 said:


> Good try! These are all from public water, 8 per day limit, with no hook or bait restrictions.
> 
> I caught these Monday. They arent giants, but not bad either. The biggest on the left side was a little over 5 lbs.



Good for you then man, try cold smoking some of em.

Always good to see another big trout hunter around. Those aren't coming from anywhere I fish and I only care about browns anyways.


----------



## little rascal (Mar 3, 2017)

*Nice Trout*

those are some good ones. Ol' hook jaw looks like he thought he was a Salmon!
I catch plenty of the small stockers and keep a few to eat on occasion. I don't like big fish for food, I release all Brown's unless one bleeds or dies, which is very rare. I don't know why, just can't bring myself to harm a brown if I can help it, I might catch one brown per ten bows.
 I just don't fish good brown territory I guess? I have caught a few Brook over the years and they have always been very small, and always release them too.


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah (Mar 3, 2017)

Normal. Salmonoid species like trout, char, and well... salmon, almost all go through physical changes during the spawning season. Males get the hooked jaw. I think both genders change colors depending on species. I think pink salmon get both a hooked jaw and a large humped back.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Mar 3, 2017)

Nice trout! Perfectly normal. Most round chere don't live long enough or get big enough to get that hooked jaw.


----------



## Steve08 (Mar 3, 2017)

Shadow11 said:


> I caught these Monday. They arent giants, but not bad either. The biggest on the left side was a little over 5 lbs.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Very nice, congrats!


----------



## Padderatz (Mar 4, 2017)

Hey thats some spot you got. Nice


----------



## Philhutch80 (Mar 4, 2017)

Those are some freakin big rainbows! Hey shadow11 most people I know when they catch big fish tend to have a picture with their smiling face, are you camera shy or something?


----------



## Shadow11 (Mar 5, 2017)

Browniez said:


> Good for you then man, try cold smoking some of em.
> 
> Always good to see another big trout hunter around. Those aren't coming from anywhere I fish and I only care about browns anyways.



Im kind of new to the whole smoking thing. I bought a cheap electric smoker from ace.com about a year ago. I paid $100 for it w/ free shipping to store. I love it, especially for bigger trout. I used to always fillet them and cut the rest of the little pieces off and fry them. I just fry the smaller ones now and smoke the bigger ones. I just cut the heads off/gut em, soak them in lemon juice and salt water for a few hrs, and then put them in the smoker for a few hrs. Then I melt some butter, and dip the meat in it like crablegs. Good stuff!

I dont know if I have ever tried a cold smoked one before. How does that work?


----------



## Shadow11 (Mar 5, 2017)

Philhutch80 said:


> Those are some freakin big rainbows! Hey shadow11 most people I know when they catch big fish tend to have a picture with their smiling face, are you camera shy or something?



I am just ugly. I have a glass eye and missing my front teeth.


----------



## PapPapx5 (Mar 5, 2017)

That is an AWESOME Limit.  Congrats!!!!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Mar 6, 2017)

Nice looking fish.. although I'll have to agree that it doesn't matter where you fish, if many are keeping them like that each time the place won't produce like that forever.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Mar 6, 2017)

I'd throw them back... on the grill for a couple more minutes


----------



## Coenen (Mar 6, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Fillet them and throw them on a cedar plank on the grill.


Quickest way to ruin a good piece of salmon, right here.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Mar 6, 2017)

That's a good day fishing!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Mar 7, 2017)

Also was going to mention, several places in north ga to catch fish like that on public water. Some have never seen a pellet either since being stocked. Blueback herring will fatten them up pretty good also.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 7, 2017)

Coenen said:


> Quickest way to ruin a good piece of salmon, right here.



Maybe in your opinion, not in mine. I love it. Went through about twenty pounds of fresh Alaska coho last year.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 7, 2017)

There have been some posts removed and I suggest reading the following piece from the rules section.

Bashing of legal kills and catches.

The bashing of legal kills, whether it be deer, any other big or small game, will not be tolerated. A trophy is in the eyes of the beholder. Posts that harass or belittle anyone and the animal, fish, or bird, and also the legal method of any game taken will be removed and the member will be dealt with accordingly. If you can`t say something nice, it`s best to be silent and move on. This rule will be strictly enforced.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Mar 7, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> There have been some posts removed and I suggest reading the following piece from the rules section.
> 
> Bashing of legal kills and catches.
> 
> The bashing of legal kills, whether it be deer, any other big or small game, will not be tolerated. A trophy is in the eyes of the beholder. Posts that harass or belittle anyone and the animal, fish, or bird, and also the legal method of any game taken will be removed and the member will be dealt with accordingly. If you can`t say something nice, it`s best to be silent and move on. This rule will be strictly enforced.




So saying "to each his own" is considered bashing?


----------



## Rabun (Mar 7, 2017)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Also was going to mention, several places in north ga to catch fish like that on public water. Some have never seen a pellet either since being stocked. Blueback herring will fatten them up pretty good also.



I agree...although I have not been able to hook up with one yet this year.  And it hasn't been from lack of effort


----------



## ProAngler (Mar 8, 2017)

They are definitely being heavily fed somewhere, which is why they look so different. No naturall trout diet, especially in GA produces trout looking like that. You must be directly downstream from some private  property to be getting fish that fat consistently.


----------



## burtontrout (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey Rabun,

 Let's get together this year and try to catch those big trout.


----------



## Shadow11 (Mar 14, 2017)

I went back today for the first time in about 2 weeks. It looks like they have stocked since then. I was able to get 4 decent ones, and then settled on 4 small stockers to finish my limit. It was too cold and windy to stay very long, for me atleast.

 The stockers made it hard to get to the bigger ones, but I got a few. The best rainbow was 4lb 13oz. The only brown was 2lbs. I had a nice brown, all the way to the bank, but I let it slip out of my hands. 














If you saw all of the deleted posts, then this picture makes sense ...


----------



## chriswkbrd (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Mar 15, 2017)

This may be new profile pic on any message board I'm on from now on. That is beyond words.


----------



## Browniez (Mar 15, 2017)

Okay, that's funny 

That could be instagram gold.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Mar 15, 2017)

chriswkbrd said:


>



Been happening since post one!


----------



## chriswkbrd (Mar 15, 2017)

Hey buddddddy, no need to be camera shy.


----------



## CaptainCraig (Mar 19, 2017)

Those are some nice looking fish!


----------



## CaptainCraig (Mar 19, 2017)

There's nothing like catching big trout on public water!


----------

